
Ask HN: Does Building a startup feels like doing the work of 10 people? - julienreszka
CEO,
HR,
CFO,
Sales,
COO,
Purchases,
Project manager,
Quality insurance,
Product Development,
Customer Developer,
Product Owner,
Customer relationship,
Product Manager<p>In reality a startup company without at least 18 millions in funding for 5 years of development is just like a crippled man.
======
lasereyes136
Been there, done that. So yes, it does feel like that. It is hard and can
grind on you. It can burn you out. There are good days and there are bad days.
It doesn’t always pay off. It isn’t for everyone. Doing it once, whether you
succeed or not might be enough for you.

So yes, it feels like doing the work of 10 people.

------
auslegung
Yes it does. I heard the phrase “Chief Everything Officer” and it resonated so
that’s what’s on my resume now. It’s tough that’s for sure.

------
raveenb
Yes, it does feel that way. And yet I am doing it the second time. As a
founder you are the janitor and the CEO and everything in between at the same
time. It’s fun when it works out like last time, but I will find out soon if
it’s fun the second time around.

------
photawe
Yes it does. The interesting thing is that you only realize it later (at least
in my case) - probably 3-6-12 months down the road, as you need to do more and
more and more.

But that's ok, in time you learn to cope with it.

------
bobblywobbles
Yes, because you have to do the work of all the positions. Good luck!

------
Axsuul
You don't need all those roles to have a successful startup.

------
Jugurtha
None of my personalities feel like that. Personality affinity.

------
hitsurume
Did I miss the memo that startups were suppose to be easy and instant
successes?

